# Blind hunting dog



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If this video doesn't touch your heart, you need to get a new one.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Great story. Thanks for sharing it.

Shane


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

That's very cool!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That is a story I can relate to... Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

> That is a story I can relate to... Nice, thanks for sharing.


Tex, I didn't know you were blind! :shock:

Yes that was a great post. Another reason there better be dogs in Heaven!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Great story--that's what it's all about. Thanks for posting this, Loke.


----------

